# False widow?



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi, not strictly 'Wildlife' but I thought I would post here as well as on Spiders forum. I was cleaning out one of my naturalistic set-up vivs earlier and I came across this lovely lady living on the cork bark. I think it may be a false widow _Steatoda grossa_, does anyone know if this is right. It was found in Middlesbrough, North-East England so I am not sure of the distribution of this species.
Here are the pics, sorry for the quality:
































Thanks in advance


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like _S.grossa _to me :2thumb: a native spider.

Sometimes confused with _S.nobilis _which was inadvertantly introduced on bananas from the Canary Islands.


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for that  I have her in a cricket tub at the moment but I will release it soon, she's made a lovely netted web and enjoys the mini crickets I'm feeding her :lol2:


----------

